# Any ideas for running a portable generator cable into house?



## guitar1580

I just got my new Honda EU2000i, and it looks like it's going to be great. I am not planning on running it through the breaker panel of the house. I'm mostly planning on running it behind the rear of the house, and having some emergency power for the kitchen. I may take it to my Mother's house on occasion and use it the same manner. Both houses are pretty airtight, and I don't really have an easy way to run a cord in without leaving a door or window ajar, letting in cold air, generator noise, and breaching security.

I'm thinking of installing a dummy house receptacle under the back deck in an outdoor enclosure, then make an extension cord with 2 male ends to connect the generator to the outlet. (not as bad as a suicide plug, but the cord end could be dangerous if the generator got started before the second male end got connected, so that could be against the codes).

Inside the house, I could have the dummy outlet connected to a heavy extension cord, power strip / surge protector, etc., which I could plug the fridge or microwave into. 

Any ideas would be appreciated ... I need a safer way to make the outside connection to the generator, and have it be weatherproof when not in use. 

JP


----------



## FatTire

not sure why youd have two male ends? if i was gonna do something like that, id put a receptacle inside, maybe use orange, use some 10/2 with ground heavy cord u can get at home despot, put a box outside, wrap the cord up in it, and plug in as needed. might also build a roof over where i was gonna put the generator.
nice generator btw


----------



## LincTex

guitar1580 said:


> I just got my new Honda EU2000i,


Not a very big gen. Use a good 12ga extension cord and run it in through any orifice in the house... a dryer vent works well.

Once in the house, use a *good* quality power strip (Weber Tripp Lite) or two to distribute the power from there.


----------



## LincTex

guitar1580 said:


> I just got my new Honda EU2000i, which I could plug the fridge or microwave into.


Fridge, yes - but it better be a really small microwave.

I don't think the EU2000i will pull a standard size microwave. Maybe one of the dorm size ones. Try it and see, then let us know!


----------



## hiwall

Instead buy a RV covered receptacle that has the male plug under the cover. Then you don't need the double male cord.


----------



## guitar1580

Ahhh, there ya go Hiwall, thanks. That's more along the lines of what I was thinking of, I just couldn't pinpoint it. If I wire my inside hookup to the RV receptacle, I can just run a standard heavy duty extension cord from the receptacle to the generator. Should be a good secure hookup.

JP

Also: Does anyone know for sure if the 2 outlets on the Honda 2k just parallel outlets? I don't think they are two seperate circuits.


----------



## LincTex

guitar1580 said:


> Also: Does anyone know for sure if the 2 outlets on the Honda 2k just parallel outlets? I don't think they are two seperate circuits.


An RV forum could tell you that... sorry, not familiar.


----------



## partdeux

LincTex said:


> Fridge, yes - but it better be a really small microwave.
> 
> I don't think the EU2000i will pull a standard size microwave. Maybe one of the dorm size ones. Try it and see, then let us know!


what's the run wattage of the generator? Might be close for him, but 2nd 12g extension cord.


----------



## LincTex

Google is my friend.... "eu2000i microwave" brought lots of results

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/25898330/gotomsg/25898352.cfm

NIFTY, This:


----------



## LincTex

LincTex said:


> Google is my friend.... "eu2000i microwave" brought lots of results
> http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/25898330/gotomsg/25898352.cfm


Quote:

"This protocol was suggested by mexbungalows whom I have the greatest respect for:

TEST: Shore power versus alternative power.

Stage 1: On generator, Put glass of water in microwave and start, if voltage drops to 109 vac or less at same outlet as microwave is plugged into, end of test. Energy source is inadequate.

Stage 2: Same glass of water, start at room temperature with oven thermometer. Set timer for one minute high. Remove glass measure temperature on shore power

Stage 3: Do the same with alternative power source and compare temperature difference to test above.

If there is a large temperature difference, then your microwave is going to unlove you trying to suffer through inadequate voltage or waveform."


----------



## guitar1580

Thanks for the suggestions folks. The generator is 2000 peak watts, 1600 running watts. I do plan on using at least a 12 ga extension cord. The microwave is around 800 watts. If I use it at all, it would be just for a few minutes here and there to heat leftovers, and it would be while the fridge is not plugged in.

I have natural gas range, and backup kerosene heaters, so the generator will just be used to intermittently run the fridge or other small conveniences, mostly one at a time.

I did find this 15 amp outdoor male plug that is the same configuration as a standard 110v house plug. The generator output is rated at 13.3 amps. I'd think the plug would work well to connect the generator to the cord or outlet which will run into the house.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-power-cords/outdoor-receptacle-110-volt.htm

This generator does have an inverter, so there should be no problems with waveform. I believe I had read reviews where folks did use this unit for small microwave ovens. Either way, I don't really use one for major cooking.
JP


----------



## guitar1580

*Microwave update:*

The Honda rocks! I had time to give her a try earlier, and my full size 1100w micro w/ rotating platter did not have a problem. It boiled the water in 2 min or so like usual, and the overload light did not come on.

I also tried the toaster, another big current load, and no problem. The microwave did make it throttle up just a little, but it's still not even half as loud as a lawn mower.

Having said that, I think that size micro is about max. It's current rating is 13. someting amps, about the same as the EU2000. I do have a new in box 700w one that a friend gave to me. I think I'll keep it for camping, or to use with the generator, to keep power consumption down.

JP


----------



## LincTex

guitar1580 said:


> I do have a new in box 700w one that a friend gave to me.


You have really cool friends!


----------



## guitar1580

Thanks LincTex. Maybe I should have said client / friend. I'm in the Real Estate biz, and I've had many items given to me when folks are cleaning out the house to move. I have an almost new spare washing machine in the garage that I got for $20 from a client, along with 50+ pieces of antique depression glass, an antique mirror, and antique file cabinet with brass hardware.

Some other items that I've gotten from clients have been, TV's, VCR's, garden tools, antique Hoosier cabinet, antique table & chairs, antique lamps, ammo box, 3 guitars, vintage guitar amp, couch, easy chair, oak rocker, antique brass statue, antique 50s television with beautiful mahogany cabinet, heavy steel lock box, tortilla maker, and window air conditioners.

I just missed out on a gun cabinet full of guns, some of which were engraved. An 80 yr old seller was fearful of guys who kept knocking on her door to ask if any of her late husbands guns were for sale. She said she practically gave them away to someone she knew just to get them out of the house.

JT


----------



## LincTex

guitar1580 said:


> I've had many items given to me when folks are cleaning out the house to move.


Nice score.

People throw away the most amazing stuff!

When I was in Jr High in the 80's, my two friends and I would walk several miles to the landfill after school regularly.... we would arrive right after closing time, and had a "special access" hole in the chain-link fence. We would haul as much as we possibly could home with us and sell it at a monthly garage sale. Lawnmowers, chainsaws, stereos, etc. When I was 14 years old I bought an almost brand-new Yamaha XJ550 Maxim motorcycle with our earnings.


----------



## JoKing

FatTire said:


> not sure why youd have two male ends?


That is standard. My guess is that it is made that way to deter you from back feeding.


----------

